
A Pragmatic  Introduction  to Signal Processing - lainon
https://terpconnect.umd.edu/~toh/spectrum/
======
anocendi
One other book that is worth checking out:
[http://www.sp4comm.org/](http://www.sp4comm.org/)

The book also has an accompanying active MOOC on Coursera platform.

~~~
viewtransform
I recommend Prandoni & Vetterli's coursera class on Signal processing[1]. They
have really made an effort to teach this in an intuitive manner instead of
just throwing equations at you. This was the course where I finally really
understood Fourier transforms in a visual way.

The other course I recommend is the Audio Signal processing class by Xavier
Serra[2] This is a practical class with lots of hands on programming examples
and introduction to useful open-source software tools.

[1] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/dsp](https://www.coursera.org/learn/dsp)
[2] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/audio-signal-
processing](https://www.coursera.org/learn/audio-signal-processing)

------
billfruit
I wish there were more books written on signal processing with computer
science students in mind. Only one I found was Jonathan Y Stein.

------
curlcntr
Nice write-up. The pragmatic title is certainly accurate.

From first principles my favorite is Oppenheim / Schafer's 1989 version of
'Discrete-Time Signal Processing'. Its falling apart from all the use over the
years.

~~~
madengr
That’s like the gold standard when it comes to the theory, though I like
Richard Lyons book better, as it shows many tricks. Most DSP guys have a bag
(trash bag sized) full of tricks.

------
signa11
the green-tea-press book called 'think dsp', available here:
[http://greenteapress.com/thinkdsp/thinkdsp.pdf](http://greenteapress.com/thinkdsp/thinkdsp.pdf)
is also pretty good introduction on the topic. but, as others have remarked,
nothing beats oppenheim's seminal text 'Discrete-Time Signal Processing'

------
F_J_H
Off topic: If anyone is interested in SP and is looking for a side gig doing
just that with an evolving technology, please pm me.

~~~
dspfun
Is the address in your profile up to date? I'm getting bounces.

~~~
F_J_H
Sorry - just fixed it.

------
nrgin
The book reads like a story....I am sure this will serve as a great read for
young engineers -- very well done!!!!

------
herodotus
> No cost, no ads, no sign-in/registration, no eye candy, no frames, no hype,
> no Java, no Flash, no kidding. Completely free since 1993.

There should be a medal for sites like this!

------
hulkisdumb
Rewriting the pdf content in a latex has to be on someone's todo list

~~~
grzm
You can edit the comment for I think 20 minutes after creation. Click on the
timestamp to view the Edit link.

~~~
hulkisdumb
Will remember that, thanks!

